# Brauche Hilfe bei Umsetzung der Filteranlage zu meinem Pool



## DasDaniel (30. März 2018)

Hallöchen in die Runde,

Ich habe ein paar Fragen zur Umsetzung meiner Filteranlage zu meinem Pool. Vor einem Jahr habe ich bereits hier ein Thema erstellt (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/in-eigenleistung-zum-naturpool.47507/)

Kurz zu mir: Ich bewohne mit Frau und drei Kindern seit anderthalb Jahren ein Haus und Garten. Im letzten Sommer habe ich das Projekt Pool bzw Schwimmteich in Angriff genommen.
Das ganze Ding ist gemauert, hat ca. die Maße von 3m x 6,5m, wobei es einen tiefen Bereich von 1,7m und einen flachen mit knapp 50cm gibt. Somit fasst der Pool ca 30m³ Wasser.
Ich habe drei Abflüsse ( zwei unten, einen Skimmer) und drei Zuläufe geplant und die Rohre (alles DN110) bereits durch die Mauer geführt.

So in etwas sieht das ganze aus, schematisch und als Foto

  
  
Jetzt geht es an die Planung und Installation der Filteranlage. Die soll auf biologischer Basis im Schwerkraftprinzip funktionieren. Das habe ich bereits Regentonnen besorgt, 2 Stück 300l eckig und 2 Stück 310l rund. Die eckigen sind als Sammelkammern gedacht, einmal vor dem Filtern, einmal danach.
Von der ersten Sammelkammer geht es dann in den Trommelfilter, von dort über die zwei runden Tonnen, in denen sich zum Einen Filtermatten und __ Hel-X befinden, zum Schluss in die zweite eckige Sammelkammer. Dort solle dann die Pumpe(n) das Wasser zurück in den Pool befördern. Eventuell wird dort noch eine UV-Lampe installiert.

Hier eine Skizze der geplanten Anlage:
  

Meine Frage aber betrifft eigentlich die Pumpe oder die Pumpen, die das Wasser zurück in den Pool befördern sollen.
Da das ganze System sehr gerne das gesamte Jahr über laufen soll, damit ich mir das Wasser ablassen neu Befüllen spare, solle die Pumpe möglichst effizient sein.
Ich würde sehr gern ein LH-System einbauen, bin mir aber unschlüssig, ob das in meinem Fall funktioniert.

Ich habe bisher nur Luftheber gesehen, die das Wasser nur senkrecht nach oben und ggf ein kurzes Stück in einem Bogen seitwärts transportieren. In meinem Fall müsste sich das Wasser aber mindestens 4m, maximal 10m seitwärts bewegen, auch um die Ecke. Also bei mir von einer Seite des Pools zur anderen.
Geht das mit einem Luftheber überhaupt?
Der letzte Tank wird ca 15-20cm unter Wasserniveau sein.

Zudem habe ich in den letzten Stunden diverse Themen zum Luftheber gelesen und häufig die Empfehlung gelesen, den LH vor dem Biofilter einzubauen. Jetzt bin ich noch verwirrter. 

Ich bin für jede Hilfe und Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2018)

Guten Morgen.


DasDaniel schrieb:


> Ich habe drei Abflüsse ( zwei unten, einen Skimmer) und drei Zuläufe geplant und die Rohre (alles DN110) bereits durch die Mauer geführt.


Eine Frage zu den Abflüssen am Boden!? - Du hast dort die Anschlüsse seitlich in der Wand, wenn ich das richtig erkenne. Diese Abflüsse dienen in der Art & Weise dann aber nur dem Wasserbezug, da sie ja an sich keinen Schmutz vom Boden aufnehmen können. Oder hast Du noch ein Deatil ausgelassen!?



DasDaniel schrieb:


> Der letzte Tank wird ca 15-20cm unter Wasserniveau sein.


Das halte ich für grundsätzlich ungüsntig, egal, mit welcher Filtervariante / Pumpe / Pumopenposition Du arbeitest. Sollte der Strom mal ausfallen, wird der Pool über diese tieferliegende Tonne bis auf dieses Niveau abfallen. Stelle alle Biobehälter mit Oberkante etwa 5 cm über der eigentlichen Wasserlinie auf.



DasDaniel schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich in den letzten Stunden diverse Themen zum Luftheber gelesen und häufig die Empfehlung gelesen, den LH vor dem Biofilter einzubauen.


Das ist auch ganz richtig so, denn hier erreichst Du mit dem Luftheber die größtmögliche Effektivität im System, da gleichzeitig die Biologie mit Sauerstoff/Luft versorgt wird.

PS: Ich hätte die (Förder-)Pumpe grundsätzlich zwischen dem Trommelfilter und der 1. Biokammer eingebaut.



DasDaniel schrieb:


> In meinem Fall müsste sich das Wasser aber mindestens 4m, maximal 10m seitwärts bewegen, auch um die Ecke. Also bei mir von einer Seite des Pools zur anderen.
> Geht das mit einem Luftheber überhaupt?


Ja, das geht. Hier sollte dann lediglich die Größe angemessen sein, wobei dies bei einem reinen Schwimmteich nicht ganz so problematisch ist.

PS: Für den Fall, dass Du ein Lufthebersystem einbauen willst, hätte ich noch 1-2 Gedanken.
Grundsätzlich würde ich mir persönlich immer diese Standrohrkammern sparen und gleich mit Zugschiebern arbeiten. Ja, das ist etwas teurer, finde ich aber die saubere und ggf. auch noch Platz-sparendere Lösung. Nun kommt es auf dein Platzangebot an, denn wenn Du nunmehr mit einem Luftheber arbeiten willst, brauchst Du besagten Platz zwischen TF und Bio, so dass hier schon die Ersparnis der Standrohrkammer vorne von Nöten sein kann.

Der Luftheber sollte dann sinnvollerweise zwischen Trommler und 1.Bio, ggf. in einen entsprechenden Schacht eingebaut werden.

Die letzte Kammer, als Auslaufkammer kann man dann so in dieser Art sehr gut verwenden.

Die einzelnen Biokammern untereinander ebenso recht großzügig verbinden, damit das Wasser nahezu ungehindert durch den Filter strömen kann. Man beachte auch die Filtermaterialwahl, da auch diese gewisse Widerstände und Flowverluste mit sich bringen und beim Luftheber zu geringen Einbußen führen können.


----------



## DasDaniel (31. März 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu den Abflüssen am Boden!? - Du hast dort die Anschlüsse seitlich in der Wand, wenn ich das richtig erkenne. Diese Abflüsse dienen in der Art & Weise dann aber nur dem Wasserbezug, da sie ja an sich keinen Schmutz vom Boden aufnehmen können. Oder hast Du noch ein Deatil ausgelassen!?



Ja, das hast du richtig gesehen. Die Ausgänge sind in der Wand, weil ich die Bodenplatte bereits gegossen hatte und mir gesagt wurde, dass der Sog ausreichen könnte/ würde, um auch den Schmutz aufzusaugen. 
Zudem verspreche im mir dadurch ein Zirkulation. Alle Ab- und Zuläufe sind so angeordnet, dass das Wasser schön im Kreis fließen kann.
Die Rohre sind ca. 10cm vom Boden entfernt, vllt weniger, weil ich den Boden noch ausgleichen muss. Die Platte ist nicht ganz eben geworden. 


Noch zur Info:
Bisher plane ich die Biotonnen einmal mit Filtermatten, die zweite mit Helix zu befüllen. 
Wenn der LH zwischen Trommler und Bio eingebaut wird, können die Biofilter ja auch wieder höher als die Wasserlinie. 
Dann würde es aber Sinn machen, den Luftheber direkt vor dem Helixtank zu setzen.

Allerdings habe ich dann wieder Fragen dazu:

1. Der Luftheber würde ja dann das Wasser von oben in die Biotonne blasen. Bisher war der Plan das Wasser jeweils von unten nach oben durch die Biofilter strömen zu lassen.
Wie würde das dann funktionieren? Wie wäre dann der Aufbau? Kann mir jemand das vllt eine schematische Darstellung anfertigen, damit ich mir das besser vorstellen kann?

2. Was passiert dann nach den Biotonnen und der Auslaufkammer? Wie kommt von dort das Wasser zurück in den Pool. Wenn die Biotonnen über Wasserniveau liegen, würde einfach die Schwerkraft das Ergebnis erzielen.

3. Es besteht auch noch die Möglichkeit (wie im anderen Thread schonmal angedacht) rechts neben und hinter dem Pool einen Pflanzenbereich aufzubauen. Könnte man es auch so bauen, dass das Wasser aus der Auslaufkammer in den Pflanzenbereich läuft und von dort aus wieder zurück in den Pool? Der Bereich würde zwei Einläufe abdecken.
Oder wäre die Fließgeschwindigkeit dann zu groß.

Vom Platz her bin ich nicht so sehr eingeschränkt, zur Not baue ich den Filtergraben im Eck um den Pool. Jetzt mit allen 4 Tonnen und dem Trommler bin ich auch schon breiter als mein Pool, muss also dort auch schon Kompromisse finden.

Ich plane leider die Dinge erst Stück für Stück. 

Eine Frage noch zum Trommler:

Ich finde viele Exemplare mit 3 oder mehr Eingängen und nur 2 (bzw weniger) Ausgängen. Mir wurde geraten und es macht aus meiner Sicht auch nur Sinn, die Anzahl gleich zu halten, bzw die durchströmte Fläche beizubehalten. 
Würde es dennoch funktionieren, einen Trommler mit 3 Ein- und 2 Ausgängen, je DN110, zu betreiben, oder sollte ich lieber einen suchen mit ebenfalls 3 110er Ausgängen oder einen weiteren bohren (lassen)? 

Wie verhält sich das dann beim Luftheber? Braucht der auch den gleichen Querschnitt oder gleicht man das durch eine größere Fließgeschwindigkeit wieder aus?


----------



## ThorstenC (31. März 2018)

Bei vielen TF Herstellern kann man bei der Bestellung die Anzahl und Dimension der Anschlüsse selber bestimmen.
Z.B. der PP 35 
Findest du sicher im Netz.

Günstigste Position für TF Auslauf ist der Boden des TF....dort kann ein dickes Rohr z.B. KG 250 zum LH gehen.

Wie Zacky schon schrieb...TF ...LH...Bio...Rückläufe

Was soll die Nutzung sein?

Reiner Schwimmteich ohne jegliche Fische?

Dann benötigst Du theoretisch keine Biokammer.
Bauen würde ich diese trotzdem....falls so wie bei mir doch Koi reinkommen...musste ich nur __ Hel-X reinkippen und schon würde aus der LH Einblaskammer die Biokammer.


Unbedingt am Boden der Biokammer einen BA einbauen...dort lagert sich immer noch Feinstschmutz ab...
Ich war gerade wieder bei mir am Teich und habe den Schieber kurz aufgemacht...schwarzes Wasser...
Das mache ich regelmässig...2
..3 mal die Woche.

Vergiss die Regentönnchen.
Bau Dir eine Biokammer aus den Schalsteinen und gut...
Biokammer Innen ebenfalls mit entschärften Ecken. LH Einlauf so, dass ebenfalls sich eine Kreisströmung bildet.
Dadurch wird der Bioträger z.B
 Hel-X schon bewegt...


Schön, dass Du schon KG Rohre verlegt hast.
Ich pers. würde empfehlen 2 richtige BA in der Teichmitte mit Max. 1m Abstand einzubauen.
Vielleicht noch mit etwas Gefälle zu den BA hin.Teich mittig etwas tiefe..

Den Rücklaufstrom aus der durch den LH aufgestauten Biokammer (vielleicht nur 3cm)
kannst Du natürlich durch einen Pflanzenfilterteich zum Teil laufen lassen.
Substrat lehmhaltigen Sand...
Am Ende des Pflanzenfilterteiches geht es dann per Flansche in den Teich...vielleicht 2 KG 110.
Den Pflanzenteich mit 2 oder 3 Stufen
..vieleich links und rechts bei
-40 cm und in der Mitte einen mittleren Graben auf - 70cm..
Dann reichen auch 2m Breite z.B.
Den mittleren Graben kannst Du auch mit Gefälle und BA versehen...
Dort wird sich auch Sediment ansammeln...

Und 2 weitere Rückläufe KG 110 direkt von der Biokammer auch in den Teich.

Möglichst ringsherum an den Ecken verteilt.
Die Innenecken nur 90grad... besser 2 x 45 entschärfen.

So entsteht eine Kreisströmung.
Der Dreck wird dadurch in der Teichmitte konzentriert, wo auch die BA sind.

Die  Rückläufe können ruhig 40cm z.B. tief unter OK Wasser einströmen.
Eisfrei...
Trotzdem wird irgendwann das ganze Wasser langsam rotieren...
Man kann an den Einläufen der Rückläufe auch noch etwas fein tunen für höhere Einströmgeschwindigkeit..
Kurze knackige Verjüngung auf z.B 70mm
..bedeutet aber auch wieder etwas mehr Förderhöhe..Aufstauung der Biokammer..von wenigen cm...oder mm

Für den reinen Pumpbetrieb reicht eine Membrampumpe Thomas AP 60/80 oder eine leistungsgleiche Secoh für 3 Saugstellen aus.

Du kannst jetzt noch vieles einfach ändern...noch keine Folie, Wasser und Fische drin...

Viel Spass


----------



## ThorstenC (31. März 2018)

Gerade gelesen...Bodenplatte und Bodenabsaugrohre 10cm über Platte in der Wand.

Das ist ein absoluter Baufehler.
Da wird kein Dreck in Bodennähe abgesaugt und wie schon geschrieben....der Dreck konzentriert sich in der Teichmitte bei Kreisströmung.
Zudem müsste man die seitlichen Absaugrohre wieder bei Fischen gegen das Hineinschwimmen sichern. .
Z.B. Gitter ...die aber wieder kein Laub oder Fadenalgen durchlassen.
Keine Ahnung,  wie jemand so etwas empfiehlt...

Flex...Stemmhammer und BA mittig verlegt...
Schmerzvoll...aber konsequent und richtig.


----------



## DasDaniel (31. März 2018)

Es sollen keine Fische rein, es ist als reiner Badeteich/ -pool gedacht.

@ThorstenC
Danke für deine Hinweise, das ein oder andere werde ich sicherlich noch ein paar Mal lesen müssen, um es zu verstehen, aber eines weiß ich: Dass ich die Bodenplatte nicht nochmal aufstemmen werde.Dann muss ich halt damit leben, ab und zu abzusaugen.

Meinst du, dass wenn bei einem reinen Badeteich die Biokammer wegfallen kann, ich quasi nur den TF bräuchte?

Wenn ich die Kammern mauern möchte, geht das nur mit Schalungsteinen oder kann ich die auch mit Porenbetonsteinen o.ä. bauen? Müssten diese dann irgendwie gegen das Wasser geschützt werden.
Ich über die Wände des Filtergrabens ebenfalls aus Porenbeton zu mauern, bin mir aber unsicher, ob das nicht nasses Erdreich Schaden anrichten könnte.

Ach und neben dem Pool ist nur ein guter Meter Platz, vllt anderthalb, daher fällt eine 2m breite Pflanzenzone aus.
Und wenn der Filter vorher schon sein Werk tut, braucht es ja auch nicht viel Pflanzen. Ich dachte nur, dass man so den Rücklauf nach der Filterstrecke sinnvoll nutzen kann.

Noch eine Frage:
Eine Frischwassereinspeisung würdet ihr an welcher Stelle platzieren? 
In eine eventuelle Sammelkammer vor dem TF? Am Ende der Filterkette? Oder direkt in den Pool?


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2018)

Hi. Ich auch nochmal...

Wenn Du mit dem Aufbau der Boden-nahen Absaugungen klar kommst, dann ist es ja in Ordnung, aber es ist halt ungünstig.
PS: Dazu noch ein Gedanke: Man könnte ja evtl. die Bodenabläufe noch auf die bestehende Bodenplatte setzen und die seitlich in den Wänden befindlichen Anschlüsse somit zum Anschließen nutzen. Allerdings müsste dann die Bodenplatte nochmals aufgefüllt werden. Ob das nun mit Beton sein muss, oder ob man da nur Kiessand auffüllt, lasse ich als Idee mal offen. Dadurch wird das Ganze etwas flacher, aber man kann ja evtl. noch eine Steinreihe oben drauf setzen.

...na dann mal weiter im Thema...

Eine Biokammer mag bei einem Schwimmteich nicht ganz so fundamental wichtig sein, wie bei einem Fischteich, jedoch braucht es ja irgendeine Biologiestufe, welche die vorhandenen Nährstoffe umwandelt. Abbauen kann eine Filteranlage das auch nicht alleine, denn dafür braucht es entsprechende Nährstoffzehrer in Form von Pflanzen. Die Bio wandelt also nur um und dann muss es abgebaut werden.

Die Kammern kann man mit Schalsteinen oder auch Porenbeton bauen, aber abgedichtet werden müssen sie dennoch. Also innen die Kammern mit Folie auskleiden z.Bsp. oder wie bereits angedacht, die Regentonnen als Biokammer nutzen. Nach außen gegen die Erdfeuchtigkeit schützen, bei Betonschalsteinen weniger ein Problem, aber bei Porenbetonsteinen würde ich mir was einfallen lassen. Auch die Wände des Filtergrabens schon gegen Feuchtigkeit schützen.

Frischwassereinspeisung könnte am Ende der Filterstrecke erfolgen. Automatische Nachfüllautomatik ist gut, bürgt aber das Risiko, dass man es nicht unbedingt unter Kontrolle hat und es so passieren kann, dass bei einem Wasserverlust durch Leckage, dauerhaft Frischwasser nachgefüllt wird und niemand das eigentliche Leck bemerkt. (nur mein Gedanke)

Hier noch eine Aufbauabfolge einer Filterketter mit Luftheber.


----------



## ThorstenC (31. März 2018)

Verlängert die beiden BA Rohre in die Teichmitte und setze die BA mittig in den Teich.
Vielleicht bei den BA nur die Platte etwas wegstemmen oder bohren,  damit diese tiefer liegen.
Vielleicht noch auf den letzten Meter für die Rohre 2cm einflexen.
So haben die Saugleitungen auch gleich leicht Gefälle aufsteigend mit der Flussrichtung.

Dann eben Rohre und BA in Beton verstecken.
Das kann ruhig trockener  Magerbeton sein oder 
Estrich ...hat keine statische Funktion.

Dann hast Du aber 15cm weniger Tiefe..
Dafür die BA dort, wo sie hingehören und leichtes Gefälle am Boden.


----------



## ThorstenC (31. März 2018)

Da habe ich mit Zacky wohl parallel  die gleiche Idee....

Biokammer gleich vorbereiten .
Gasbeton im Erdreich muss penibel vor Feuchte geschützt werden

Beton..Schalsteine sind da weniger empfindlich...


----------



## DasDaniel (31. März 2018)

Leichtes Gefälle hab ich auch jetzt schon. Hab die nicht eben bekommen. 

Aber an die Möglichkeit das Bodenniveau anzuheben habe ich noch garnicht gedacht. Werde ich mal bedenken. Gibt es bei BA auch flache Varianten?
Noch eine Reihe Steine oben drauf setzen möchte ich ungern. Erstens glaube ich nicht, dass sich der Beton dann noch verbindet, zum Anderen habe ich ja einen flachen Bereich von ca 50cm, sodass man dort bequem sitzen und die Arme auf den Rand legen kann. Das nochmal 25cm höher und die Köpfe wären im Wasser.
Auch uncool.
Außerdem wäre dann auch der Skimmer unter Wasser. Weiß nicht, ob das funktioniert.

@Zacky, meinst du damit, dass wenn ich gar keine Pflanzen hinbauen würde, bzw das Wasser diese nicht berührt, dass dann der Biofilter garkeinen Sinn macht

Zurück zum BA:
Würde dann auch einer genügen? Hab glaube ich irgendwo gelesen, dass bei Teichen unter 30-35m³ einer reicht und zuviel auch nicht gut wären.
Wenn ich dann das Niveau anhebe, verschwindet ein Ablauf, bzw kann ich anders nutzen.

Wenn ich dann nur 2x 110 Abläufe hätte (1x BA, 1x Skimmer), kann ich dann trotzdem alle 3 Rückläufe nutzen? Ich würde dann das Rohr direkt neben dem Skimmer nicht nutzen wollen.
Bei nur 2 Zugängen zum Filter braucht der LH auch nicht so groß dimensioniert sein, oder?


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2018)

DasDaniel schrieb:


> @Zacky, meinst du damit, dass wenn ich gar keine Pflanzen hinbauen würde, bzw das Wasser diese nicht berührt, dass dann der Biofilter garkeinen Sinn macht


Richtig, weil ja nichts da ist, was die im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffe aufnimmt. Die Nährstoffe werden dann von den niederen Pflanzen - was dann Algen sind - in voller Gänze genutzt. Wenn es ein Naturpool sein soll, dann brauchst Du auch die Natur, um das Wasser relativ sauber zu halten. Wie es manche Teichbesitzer schaffen, den Koi-Pool zum Bsp. so ganz ohne Pflanzen sauber zu halten, habe ich bislang noch nicht wirklich verstanden.



DasDaniel schrieb:


> Würde dann auch einer genügen?


...bedingt, wenn er mittig angeordnet ist und Du eine ausreichende Kreisströmung erzeugt hast, was aber bei zu geringer Umwälzung auch nicht ganz einfach ist... - siehe hierzu weiter unten -



DasDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann das Niveau anhebe, verschwindet ein Ablauf, bzw kann ich anders nutzen.


...richtig, leider...aber hier würde ich mir was einfallen lassen, um diesen Absaugpunkt dennoch zu nutzen. Man könnte auch hier mit einem Anschluss in den Teichbereich gehen, dort ein Gitterrohr drauf stecken.



DasDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann nur 2x 110 Abläufe hätte (1x BA, 1x Skimmer), kann ich dann trotzdem alle 3 Rückläufe nutzen?


...ja, auf jeden Fall...denn gerade beim Luftheberbetrieb ist die Anzahl der Rückläufe wichtig, da diese das mögliche Gesamtvolumen beeinflussen



DasDaniel schrieb:


> Bei nur 2 Zugängen zum Filter braucht der LH auch nicht so groß dimensioniert sein, oder?


...das stimmt schon, aber Du brauchst ja dennoch eine ausreichende Strömung / Umwälzung, damit weniger Schmutz in den BA-Grundleitungen liegen bleibt und Du ausgangsseitig die Kreisströmung erreichen willst.


----------



## ThorstenC (31. März 2018)

Mache 2 BA und nutze die jetzige Verrohrung.
Ich ahne jetzt schon etwas mehr, was im nächsten Jahr dauerhaft im Teich schwimmen wird.
Skimmer...was für eine  Skimmer hast Du wie angedacht oder eingebaut?

LH  besteht im wesentlichen aus einem KG Rohr ...da ist es fin. egal ob KG 125...160 oder 200


----------



## DasDaniel (31. März 2018)

Skimmer seht ihrbauf dem Foto hinten in der Wand. Ist dieser hier * defekter Link entfernt *.

Ist der einzige, den ich gefunden habe mit einem genügend breiten Vorbau und 110er Anschluss. Geht erstmal 1m runter und dann um den Pool zum Filter.


----------



## DasDaniel (1. Apr. 2018)

Ich habe mir heute noch ein paar Gedanken zu der Filterkette gemacht und folgende Ideen sind entstanden (unabhängig von meinem Bodenablauf-Problem:

  

Bisher war ich immer in dem Glauben, dass ich zusätzlich zum Trommelfilter noch eine Kammer mit Filtermatten oder ähnlichem haben sollte.
Da ich einen reinen Schwimmteich haben will, ohne Getier, braucht es eine Mattenkammer ja eventuell garnicht. 

Das unterscheidet die beiden Varianten voneinander. Bei beiden würde ich die Auslaufkammer dann mit Biomaterial füllen, wenn ein Nähstoffverbraucher, sprich Pflanzen dazu kommen. Oder gleich von Beginn an, je nachdem, wie ich den Pflanzenbereich integrieren werde.

Ich lese immer wieder, dass viele das Ziel haben ihre komplette Wassermenge einmal pro Stunde umzuwälzen. Ist das für reine Schwimmteiche überhaupt notwendig?
Wenn nicht, könnten TF und LH ja kleiner dimensioniert und damit eventuell platz- und kostensparender werden.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Apr. 2018)

Hallo, ich habe einen reinen Schwimmteich mit 130 m³ Teichvolumen  das Wasser wird ca. 1.5 x am Tag über den Trommelfilter geschickt. Es gibt sonst keinen zusätzlichen Filter. Das Wasser läuft nach dem Trommelfilter zu 50% durch einen Pflanzenteich mit ca. 15 m³. Im Pflanzenteich sind hauptsächlich Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserschraube und __ Hornkraut. Bei Bedarf können 2 UVC 55 Watt zugeschaltet werden.

Das funktioniert recht gut, und ich sehe im Moment keinen Grund die Umwälzmenge zu erhöhen. Rohrtechnich würde ich dennoch alle Leitungen in DN 110 ausführen, man weiß ja nie was noch alles kommt.

Informationen und Bilder zu meiner Teichtechnik  findest du unten in meiner Signatur.


----------



## troll20 (2. Apr. 2018)

DasDaniel schrieb:


> Da ich einen reinen Schwimmteich haben will, ohne Getier,



Ich glaub nicht das du das schaffst ohne Chemie und zu Lasten der Gesundheit deiner Pflanzen


----------



## Zacky (2. Apr. 2018)

Guten Morgen.

Deine Skizze ist noch nicht ganz ausgereift, denn der Luftheber steht mit seiner Oberkante Auslauf auf Wasserlinie. 



DasDaniel schrieb:


> Ich lese immer wieder, dass viele das Ziel haben ihre komplette Wassermenge einmal pro Stunde umzuwälzen. Ist das für reine Schwimmteiche überhaupt notwendig?


Jain, das bezieht sich sicherlich mehr auf Fischteiche. Wie Du hier schon lesen kannst, kommen Andere auch mit deutlich weniger Umwälzung hin, von daher sollte man aber dennoch die eigenen Gesamtumstände betrachten. Durch eine höhere Umwälzung hat es sich gezeigt, dass der Schmutz auch schneller aus dem Teichkreislauf entfernt wird, was zu weniger gelösten Nährstoffen und so weiter führt, was die Filter- & Teichbiologie wiederum entlasten kann

Ich halte es noch immer für sinnvoll, dass je Leitungsgröße & - anzahl, dass Umwälzvolumen soweit angepasst wird, so dass weniger Schmutz in den Rohrleitungen liegen bleiben kann. Weniger Volumen und weniger Strömung können auch dafür sorgen, dass Bodenabläufe und Skimmer nicht richtig ziehen und somit der gewünschte Effekt dahin ist.



DasDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, könnten TF und LH ja kleiner dimensioniert und damit eventuell platz- und kostensparender werden.


Ich würde den TF und den LH an die vorhandenen Leitungen vom Teich zum Filter schon anpassen, was also bedeuten würde, wenn 3 Leitungen kommen, sollten auch diese 3 am TF angeschlossen werden. In der Folge ergibt sich auch die Umwälzrate, sowie die Lufthebergröße.



DasDaniel schrieb:


> Da ich einen reinen Schwimmteich haben will, ohne Getier, braucht es eine Mattenkammer ja eventuell garnicht.





troll20 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das du das schaffst ohne Chemie und zu Lasten der Gesundheit deiner Pflanzen


Da muss ich ihm zustimmen...ein naturnaher Schwimmteich zieht dieses Getier an und braucht es eigentlich auch. 
Eine zusätzliche Biokammer braucht es vielleicht nicht, wenn man irgendwie & irgendwo anders im/am Teich eine ausreichende Biostufe hat, aber die Option sollte man lieber mit vorplanen.


----------



## DasDaniel (2. Apr. 2018)

Ich sprach von Fischen. Da war "Getier" vllt der falsche Begriff. Wenn es im Planzenbereich Organismen gibt, die mir Mückenlarven wegfressen, wäre ich da auch nicht böse. 

@Zacky
Entschuldige meine Skizze. Bin da noch nicht ganz fit. Wie viel höher sollte der denn sein. Ich will da auch kein Monster-Aufbau haben, da es ja direkt neben dem Pool steht.

Mit dem kleiner dimensionieren habe ich an den TF gedacht  dort gibt es ja neben dem PP35, den ich momentan im Blick habe,  auch den PP22 (mit Anpassung der Ein- und Ausgänge) Mit letzterem bräuchte ich 1,5h pro Umwälzung.


----------



## Zacky (2. Apr. 2018)

...ich würde beim PP35 bleiben, weniger Umwälzung kann man ja trotzdem fahren, aber wenn man eben ans Maximum will, leistet er es zumindest auch.

Der Auslauf sollte auf Wasserlinie sein. siehe Skizze


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2018)

Zu Daniels Skizze, muss man aber auch sagen, dass die Pegellinie ja durchgezogen ist.
Pumpe also aus.

Im Pumpbetrieb sieht es dann so aus wie bei Zackys Skizze.
LH ist leicht mit der OK getaucht.
Weil ja bei vernünftiger Auslegung der Rückläufe der Pegel in der Biokammer nur 2
..3cm sich aufstaut, kann man OK LH auch gleich auf OK Teich einbauen.
Dann kann der Wasserpegel auch einmal etwas schwanken...

Wie schon geschrieben....
2BA mittig
Gefällebeton
Ggg. Teichrand erhöhen und Skimmer höher setzen.
In der Flachwasserzone ruhig noch eine Sitzstufe einbauen.
Sitzt sich dann auch angenehmer.
Ist bei mir so ähnlich..

PP 35
Ablauf am Boden zum LH
LH einpustekammer so 1m3 mit BA am Boden.
Falls doch einmal Fische reinkommen dort einfach __ Hel-X schwimmend reinkippen und fertig...
Oder auch gleich rein..vielleicht gibt es da noch einen Schmutzfeinfiltereffekt.

3 oder 4 Rückläufe vielleicht auch teilweise über Pflanzenfilterchen.

Fertig....


----------



## DasDaniel (2. Apr. 2018)

Ich sehe bei meiner Skizze den Auslauf auch oberhalb der Wasselinie. Bei mir fließt es von links nach rechts . 
Aber gut zu wissen,  dass der Ausgang nicht so weit über wasser liegen muss. Sind das dann nur 2-3 cm?

Ich werde nachher nochmal eine Skizze des gesamten Pools anfertigen, wobei 1/3 der Rückführung dirchvsie Pflanzen läuft.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2018)

Guck Dir mal die Baudoku von semperit an.
2 BA...1 Wandskimmer. TF und Rücklauf teilweise über Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2018)

Wenn der LH Auslauf im Betrieb über OK Wasser frei ist, dann ist das die Fördermenge reduzierende Förderhöhe.
Vermeiden.

Auslauf immer getaucht.
Guck mal in meinem LH Tröt rein.
Ich habe noch einen Abschäumer oder Entlüfterabzweig am LH Auslauf eingebaut.
Der holt kostenfrei noch dreckigen Schaum raus.
Funktioniert aber auch nur, wenn der LH Auslauf unter Wasser ist.


----------



## DasDaniel (2. Apr. 2018)

Ich bin noch nicht so firm in der Lufthebertechnik, und meine Skizzen sind nicht maßstabsgetreu anzusehen.
Aber so langsam bekomme ich ein Bild davon was ich brauche und was nicht.

Aber nochmal eine Reihe oben drauf setzen weil ich nicht  habe aber keine Probleme damit,  die Tiefe von 170-175 zu reduzieren  wenn es nötig ist.

Was haltet ihr von Dichtschlämmen? Hab gestern darüber gelesen. Umd würde mir evtl die Möglichkeit offen halten, die jetzigen Abläufe zu nutzen und als es später garnicht geht, dann erst aufzufüllen und nochmal abzudichten.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2018)

Dichtschlämme benötigt einen absolut rissfreien und -festen Stahlbetonbau.
Zudem sollte Mann ggg. vorher die Schalsteine verputzen oder spachteln.

Dichtschlämme ist von der Oberfläche her empfindlicher als Folie oder GFK.
Im Übergang Wasserkante kann es Frostschäden geben..


Dein Teich hat jetzt nicht so riesige Ausmaße...

Ich pers. Würde 1x PEHD Folie einschweissen lassen und nie mehr Änderungen...

GFK wäre auch eine Variante...oder eben PVC...

BA

kannst Du zwei Standard aus ABS nehmen...
Oder Dir auch einen grossem aus PEHD bauen lassen mit 2 Anschlüssen KG 110
Und z. B. Gitterrost oben drüber....aber mit Langlöcher, damit auch Laub durchgeht...

Ist nur eine Idee...

Die hier bauen alles...
Auch BA, die Recht flach sind...damit Du nicht soviel stemmen oder Beton aufbringen musst.
https://www.mega-koi.de/produkte/pe-zubehör/pe-hd-bodenabläufe/


----------



## DasDaniel (2. Apr. 2018)

Ich habe gerade beim Eiersuchen der Kinder nochmal reingelinst und musste feststellen  dass die Ausgänge in der Wand und OK 25cm vom Boden entfernt sind. Müsste alos mind. das auffüllen, was mir zuviel ist. Denn dadurch hätte ich nur noch ca 140 Wassertiefe.

Alao würde ich gern mit den seitlichen Abgängen planen, auch wenn es nicht optimal ist. 
Wurde es Sinn machen den Boden in diese Richtungen, also nach außen hin abschüssig aufzugießen?


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2018)

Ist doch kein Problem mit den 25cm.
15grad Knie nach unten und wieder eins am Boden in die waagerechte.

Formst Du erst eine Schräge am Rand und/ oder Gefälle zu den BA in der Teichmitte hin....

Wenn Du für die KG Rohre am Boden noch 3
...4 cm zur Mitte hin reinflext....hast Du bei den BA in der Mitte ca 10 cm Beton...zum Rand hin ansteigend auf 15 und 30cm von der Wand entfernt die Kehle auf 30cm bei den Rohren.

Kann man alles mit erdfeuchten Beton modellieren.
Geht auch in zwei Etappen.
Erst Fläche und dann die Kehle Boden zur Wand.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2018)

Woraus besteht eigentlich die Bodenplatte?

Wie dick
Was für Beton.....
Stahlmatten...wieviel? 1 unten oder 2?
Wieviel cm Beton ist über der obersten Stahlmatte?

Kann doch kein riesem Problem sein....BA und KG Röhre auslegen...anzeichnen 
Flex und Stemmhammer...
Was möglich ist und noch vertretbar...an Beton wegpickern.


----------



## DasDaniel (2. Apr. 2018)

Platte ist 15cm dick, selbst gemischt und hat eine Lage 6mm Stabmatte recht mittig drin. Die Matten sind nicht überall gleichweit von der Oberkante entfernt.
Aber die ist wohl überwiegend unter der Mitte, weil wir darauf rumgelaufen sind während des Einfüllens.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2018)

Klingt doch gut.
Dann kannst Du ja eventuell fast das halbe KG Rohr in der Mitte hin im alten Beton verschwinden lassen.

Der selbt gemischte Beton wird von den Korngrößen her auch nicht so anstrengend werden wie Brückenbeton vom Betonwerk.

Auch, wenn es sicher zum ko... ist, die stolz gerade frisch geschaffene Platte anzuflexen und zu pickern.
Auf Dauer wird es die richtige Entscheidung sein die BA mittig zu setzen.

Du musst nur immer darauf achten, daß das BA- Rohr (wie alle Saug- und Rückleitungen) immer ein leichtes Gefälle in eine Richtung / nie einen geschlossenen Bogen nach oben macht.


----------



## DasDaniel (2. Apr. 2018)

Gerade nochmal nachgerechnet, zum Auffüllen müssten nochmal knapp 2 kubikm her. Ätz.
Je weiter ich die versenken kann desto weniger.


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

höre bitte auf das was Dir hier gesagt wird.
Klar ist es blöd, gerade fertig geworden, man freut sich... Dann wird einem dies hier wieder zu Nichte gemacht..!

ABER - wenn Du das jetzt nicht nachholst, Du bereust es sicherlich früher oder später, vermutlich kotzt es Dich nächste Saison schon an.

Deswegen, beiße lieber jetzt nochmal in den sauren Apfel und Du hast Ruhe.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## DasDaniel (12. Apr. 2018)

Eine Weile ist es her, ich wollte eigentlich zwischendurch noch neue Skizzen einbringen und Fragen stellen. Es kam immer etwas dazwischen.
Jetzt ist wieder etwas Zeit und ich habe neue Fragen:

1. Da ich einen reinen Schwimmteich haben will, ohne Fische, was wäre da die minimal nötige Filterung mit Trommelfilter? Würde der TF allein genügen oder was sollte noch dazu.

2. Wenn ich einen Pflanzenbereich dazu baue, brauche ich zwingend Biomaterial? Erzeugt Biomaterial wie zB HelX nur Nährstoffe aus "Resten" von Tieren oder woher nehmen die ihren Bedarf? 

Die Fragen rühren daher, dass ich nicht unbedingt mehr bauen will, als ich tatsächlich brauche.

3. Luftheber:
Was ich bisher gelesen habe, lässt mich glauben, dass ein LH am meisten leistet, wenn das Rohr möglichst gerade ist. Selbst der Knick oben, wie bei den meisten LH, ist eher hinderlich und ein LH funktioniert am Besten, wenn das Wasser mit samt Luft einfach nur das Rohr hinaufsteigt und oben einfach austritt. Stimmt das soweit?

Wäre dann evtl eine solche Variante gut?:
  
Der Aufbau wäre dann ein Luftheber ohne Schacht, der von unten in eine Kammer führt. Diese Kammer wird dann durch das ausströmende Wasser überstaut und aus ihr wird das Wasser wieder zurückgeführt (oder in weitere Filterkammern). 
Würde das funktionieren? 

4. Sollte das Wasser im Pflanzenbereich eher stehen oder ist dort ein gewisser Strom erlaubt. 
Ich habe ja drei Abläufe, die durch die Filter laufen und drei Rückläufe wieder zurück in den Pool. Die Idee: Statt mit einem Rohr einmal um den Pool zu gehen, wird der eine Rückläuf in den Pflanzenbereich geführt, dieser verläuft soweit um den Pool, dass er am Ende am dritten Rücklauf ankommt und dort das Wasser wieder in den Pool laufen kann.
Wäre da die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit für die Pflanzen zu groß oder worauf müsste ich da achten?


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Apr. 2018)

Deine Fragen wurden eigentlich fast alle hier schoneinmal beantwortet...

1.Reiner Schwimmteich reicht mech. Filter wie TF plus ggf. UVC...und Pflanzbereich
2.Googel bitte* Nitrifikation Koi *etc...Biokammer benötigt man also eig. nur bei Fischbesatz...kann aber nicht schaden diese gleich zu bauen- macht auch Sinn für den LH als Einblaskammer und Feinstschmutz setzt sich dort auch immer ab. Kommen doch Fischis irgendwann rein....ist es kein Problem.

Es ist immer besser Dinge zu haben, die man erstmal nicht braucht....

3. LH Aufbau und Skizzen hast Du hier schon bekommen....
In unseren Tips hat der LH oben den Bogen...Man kann dort den Bogen undRohr in die Biokammer auch in KG250 ausführen, obwohl der LH im senkrechten nur KG160 ist...

Fast alle mit LH haben den Bogen oben, was wiederum von Vorteil sein kann...Abschäumerabzweig....Kreiselströmung in der Biokammer..
Der geringe hydr. Wid. des Bogens oben....ist nicht so dramatisch.

In Deiner Idee hat der LH den Bogen unten....Ohne Bogen oben und unten...wäre ein LH sicher ein y effektiver....aber ohne die oben genannten Möglichkeiten

4.Die Idee mit dem Rücklauf teilweise über einen Pflanzenfilter ist gut. Genau so läuft es bei einigen hier.
Somit geht nicht das ganze Pumpvolumen über den Pflanzenfilter, sondern nur ein Teil.

Hast Du die Doku von Semperit gesehen? Auch wenn diese noch nicht aktuell ist (Inhalt der Filterkammer fehlt) wurde vieles sehr sauber gelöst und beschrieben.

Beton schon "eingeflext" und BA schon mittig umgerüstet?


----------



## DasDaniel (12. Apr. 2018)

Danke. Ich mag Zusammenfassungen sehr gerne, vor Allem, wenn man nach einiger Zeit die Hälfte vergessen hat, oder die Gedanken sich gegenseitig überrumpeln

Nein, noch nichts geflext und umgerüstet. Bin noch am Suchen nach einem geeignetem BA und noch nichts vollends begeistert von der Idee. Hab aber schon ein paar Ideen der "Modellierung" als Kompromiss.
Würdest du eine große Fläche abschüssig machen, oder wenn möglich am Rand eine Stufe bauen, wenn man in der Mitte tiefer kommt?

Und Projekt Carport kam/ kommt dazwischen 

Und ja, die Doku habe ich mir angeschaut. Aber bei mir war/ ist das Problem, dass ich gebaut habe bzw bauen musste bevor alles zu Ende geplant war. Zudem bekam ich die Info, dass seitliche Abläufe genügen würden, somit habe ich diesen Weg gewählt. Jetzt krieg ich ne andere Info und stehe vor einem Dilemma.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Apr. 2018)

Stufe am Rand auf keinen Fall...erst Schräge so, dass die Rohre welche 25 cm über der Platte rauskommen und z.B. mit 30grad Knie nach unten geht und über der Platte mit 30grad wieder fast in die waagerechte geht verschwunden sind.
Du kannst auch mit 30 und 15 Knie runtergehen.

Am Boden dann Röhre so tief es geht bis zu den BA verlegen..Gefälle leicht zu den BA.

Dann den Boden eben mit Magerbeton über den Röhren auffüllen....Gefälle leicht zu den BA.

Vor dem Beton unbedingt die KG an den Muffen 1x Klebeband rum.
Damit keine Betonschlempe eindringt.

Alles ärgerlich....aber lösbar.


----------

